# CubeCast Episode 2



## krnballerzzz (Jun 19, 2010)

T shirts! Get them here: http://www.cubecastpodcast.com/Store.php

General questions: [email protected]
Quickfire Questions
Ask Thom: send it to Andrew - [email protected]
Ask Andrew: send it to Thom - [email protected]

Released
Episode 1: Joey Gouly 
Episode 2: Feliks Zemdegs 
Episode 3: Chris Hardwick (03/17)

Upcoming
Episode 4: Rowe Hessler (coming soon)
Episode 5: Special (coming not as soon)
Episode 6: TBA ;D

*General Information*
Name: CubeCast
Hosts: Andrew Kang , Thom Barlow
Website: www.cubecastpodcast.com
Podcast Email: [email protected]
Confirmed Guests (to be on): Chris Hardwick, Mike Hughey, Chris Tran, Rowe Hessler, Stefan Huber, Dan Cohen, Spef, Sarah Strong


----------



## Edward (Jun 19, 2010)

My thoughts?
Yes.


----------



## joey (Jun 19, 2010)

Give it a go


----------



## flan (Jun 19, 2010)

do it, i love podcasts


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 19, 2010)

How long do you think it should be?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 19, 2010)

10-20 minute episodes maybe?


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 20, 2010)

Do it. It'll most likely turn out better than Cubing Weekly did. We had no script, no plan, random guests, and a meh thread. However, CW is getting itself revamped.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 20, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Do it. It'll most likely turn out better than Cubing Weekly did. We had no script, no plan, random guests, and a meh thread. However, CW is getting itself revamped.



I'm looking for a quality microphone for cheap. What did you guys use that cancelled out a good amount of background noise?


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 20, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Do it. It'll most likely turn out better than Cubing Weekly did. We had no script, no plan, random guests, and a meh thread. However, CW is getting itself revamped.
> ...



Caedus (host) used a Snowball.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 20, 2010)

Just bought a snowball mic (found it cheap somewhere) and a pop filter. One step closer to a first episode~


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 21, 2010)

ugh snowball


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 21, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> ugh snowball



I read a lot of great reviews on it. You don't like snowball?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 21, 2010)

So will it be hosted by you with the occasional guest or will there be more than one host?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 21, 2010)

ajmorgan25 said:


> So will it be hosted by you with the occasional guest or will there be more than one host?



Ideally it'll be 2 hosts with guests coming on. I think it would be too boring if it was just me + guest. Two hosts playing off each other is best imo.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 21, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > So will it be hosted by you with the occasional guest or will there be more than one host?
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 21, 2010)

That's the hardest part right now though. I'm currently searching for a co-host :X.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 21, 2010)

EDIT: Was testing something, Andrew your computer fails.


----------



## splinteh (Jun 22, 2010)

Cool. You better actually continue it though, not like some of the others that stopped


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 22, 2010)

It'd be fun to hop on air with you.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 22, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ooooooo

An organized podcast. Seems nice 

15 minute episodes would be cool


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> It'd be fun to hop on air with you.



^ cohost riet here


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 22, 2010)

I am currently in discussion with Thom for cohosting.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 22, 2010)

it sounds fun, can't wait!


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 22, 2010)

i wouldn't ming co-hosting


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 22, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> i wouldn't ming co-hosting





krnballerzzz said:


> I am currently in discussion with Thom for cohosting.



ya


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 22, 2010)

I'd like to cohost. However, finding the right timeclock for so many people can get hazardous.
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...&day=22&year=2010&p1=136&p2=283&p3=152&p4=176
Just an example.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 22, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I'd like to cohost. However, finding the right timeclock for so many people can get hazardous.
> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...&day=22&year=2010&p1=136&p2=283&p3=152&p4=176
> Just an example.



I'm currently talking with Thom Barlow about possible co-hosting.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 23, 2010)

Thom Barlow is our cohost everyone! Weeee~~

Edit: sorry for double post


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 23, 2010)

WOOOOOWOWWOWOOOWOWOOOOOO!!!
Wait that means I'm not the cohost.

...

...

*Suici-


----------



## Edward (Jun 23, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> WOOOOOWOWWOWOOOWOWOOOOOO!!!
> Wait that means I'm not the cohost.
> 
> ...
> ...



[1:55:31 AM] W.E.B. IV: Well you see Edward
[1:55:32 AM] W.E.B. IV: you're black
[1:55:37 AM] W.E.B. IV: so that's an auto-lose


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jun 23, 2010)

Edward said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > WOOOOOWOWWOWOOOWOWOOOOOO!!!
> ...



web is black too.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 23, 2010)

>Implying that Edward doesn't already know that, and that wasn't part of the joke.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 23, 2010)

Andrew said the same thing to me when Edward wasn't there, so I used the same thing on him. I call it MEGAIRONY.

But that aside, congrats Kirj.


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Jun 23, 2010)

*Andrew Kang is on the move !!!! LOL good thig to hear this*


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 24, 2010)

Cool little update! My microphone came in today (freaking awesome). Also Rowe Hessler is going to be a guest!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 24, 2010)

Depending on when it actually is (time of day, mainly), I shall be there.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 24, 2010)

<3 thom


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 24, 2010)

This is going to be an audio podcast when it's published, but I'm thinking of recording it live so that you guys can watch and listen along while we record.

Should I make this live?


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 24, 2010)

MAKE IT LIVE!

But, an efficient (lag free) way to do so needs to be determined. It might be done with skype, but I don't know how the lag would get with many others listening.


----------



## Forte (Jun 24, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> This is going to be an audio podcast when it's published, but I'm thinking of recording it live so that you guys can watch and *listen along* while we record.
> 
> Should I make this live?



I thought it said sing along ;-;


----------



## Sin-H (Jun 24, 2010)

I love that idea! just go for it!

I think and hope that Skype is possible 

And, if someone wants me, I'd be delighted to be a guest some time... I think we can handle the time shift.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 24, 2010)

Confirmed Guest: Hubi 

I'm pretty sure everyone wants to see you as a guest, so I hope you can. ^_^


----------



## Logan (Jun 24, 2010)

You could do what CW did and use http://tinychat.com/ , if you want people to be able to watch/listen.


----------



## Edward (Jun 24, 2010)

Logan said:


> You could do what CW did and use http://tinychat.com/ , if you want people to be able to watch/listen.



IMO skype would be much better.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 24, 2010)

Are you wanting video to go along with this? I might be able to setup a Shoutcast server on my webspace. My host is on a dedicated server that's primarily used for reselling webhosting along with a game server, the rest is kind of just there. Let me know if you have any ideas and I might be able to set something up (but I'll need to make sure I don't exceed my friend's bandwidth limitations).


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Are you wanting video to go along with this? I might be able to setup a Shoutcast server on my webspace. My host is on a dedicated server that's primarily used for reselling webhosting along with a game server, the rest is kind of just there. Let me know if you have any ideas and I might be able to set something up (but I'll need to make sure I don't exceed my friend's bandwidth limitations).



This is audio. I have plans to do some things in video, but I'm still figuring out the content/logistics to do it. I think Thom Barlow was already talking to me about hosting the show.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 28, 2010)

WE ARE RECORDING SOON!!!

CubeCast Episode 1
Guest: Joey Gouly
-Introductions
-Top 10 List: "Topic to be revealed at podcast"
-Yahoo Speedsolving Group 10 year anniversary: A look at the past.

PLEASE SEND YOUR QUESTIONS AND SUGGESTIONS TO [email protected]. 
Questions can be about anything pertaining to the hosts or the guests. Joey Gouly is the first episode's guest. Feliks Zemdegs is the second episode's guest. Include your name (or speedsolving nickname) in the email.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 28, 2010)

Ranzha is a good host, IMO.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 28, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Ranzha is a good host, IMO.



Thom Barlow is already confirmed as a cohost


----------



## Faz (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey, I didn't agree to being 2nd guest! (That's fine though xD)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 30, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Ranzha is a good host, IMO.



[2:06:06 AM] Kevinub: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=405703&postcount=49
[2:06:07 AM] Kevinub: WTF NO
[2:06:10 AM] Kevinub: wtf
[2:06:10 AM] Kevinub: no

lolz


----------



## Forte (Jun 30, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha is a good host, IMO.
> ...


<3 waffo


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 30, 2010)

Forte said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



[2:10:01 AM] Meep: "kevinub = truncator"
[2:10:57 AM] Kevinub: rmao
[2:11:52 AM] Kevinub: my milkshakes bring all the boys to the yard


----------



## Truncator (Jun 30, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...


[1:10:22 AM] Kevinub: waffoliar
[1:10:34 AM] Kevinub: am not trust waffo wif my maple syrup no more


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 1, 2010)

EPISODE ONE IS OUT: 

http://h.imagehost.org/download/0743/CubeCast_Episode_1_Joey_Gouly
http://h.imagehost.org/download/0743/CubeCast_Episode_1_Joey_Gouly
http://h.imagehost.org/download/0743/CubeCast_Episode_1_Joey_Gouly

Please go easy on us . It'll get better! Let us know what you think.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 1, 2010)

O:

So that's what mister Kirjava sounds like.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 1, 2010)

haet voice >_<

was fun, looking forward to doing moar.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 1, 2010)

it was fun! feliks will be fun


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 1, 2010)

very nice! downloaded. "he's jewish"


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 1, 2010)

boo joey sucks 


Spoiler



inb4igetbanned


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 1, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> boo joey sucks
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



<3 joey


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm all for being a guest xD (lol, jks, obviously. But... ) 
Gonna listen right now


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 1, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> I'm all for being a guest xD (lol, jks, obviously. But... )
> Gonna listen right now



Let us know what you think . And if you have any questions and suggestions, send them to [email protected]!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 1, 2010)

thom <3


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 1, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> thom <3



[7:07:53 PM] [iF]☆BigGreen: thoms voice *jizz*


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 1, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all for being a guest xD (lol, jks, obviously. But... )
> ...



I think it's great.
Especially the part where I got mentioned 

Keep it up 

i'm all for being a guest


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 1, 2010)

Put it on iTunes.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 1, 2010)

yay you mentioned me


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 1, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Put it on iTunes.



We are working on that right now.



Sa967St said:


> yay you mentioned me


----------



## Faz (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey Andrew, do you mind if I do it on either the 16th or 18th of July? I'll be away for a bit.
EDIT: <3 Thom's voice.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 1, 2010)

we can work that out.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 1, 2010)

The 18th? Thats my birthday!

Although it means nothing lol.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 1, 2010)

Downloaded. I shall listen as I go to sleep 

If you're ever out of people, I'm up for one of these.


----------



## Edward (Jul 1, 2010)

[10:49:05 PM] Lucky★Star: w/e
[10:49:07 PM] Lucky★Star: its <3
[10:49:09 PM] Lucky★Star: i love it
[10:49:11 PM] Lucky★Star: see?
[10:49:12 PM] Lucky★Star: <3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow. I honestly haven't laughed that hard in months. Good job guys, really appreciate it.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 1, 2010)

I liked it guys! I actually LOL'd a couple of times, very entertaining! Thanks for doing this, hopefully it will continue to catch on!

Chris


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 1, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I liked it guys! I actually LOL'd a couple of times, very entertaining! Thanks for doing this, hopefully it will continue to catch on!
> 
> Chris



Thanks bro !


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 1, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Downloaded. I shall listen as I go to sleep
> 
> If you're ever out of people, I'm up for one of these.



same here :3


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 1, 2010)

That was pretty fricken sweet. Here are some quotes that y'all can use to describe your show

"Magically delicious."

"A blast."

"Fantastic from every angle."

"Sextastic."

"Hello."

"Something for the whole family."


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2010)

I thoroughly enjoyed it. A nice start.

Yay Joey!

And I can't believe none of you pronounced my name "hug hey". Andrew, you need to listen to that other asian, Chester - he knows how to pronounce everything. 

And by the way, I suspect Chester would be a great guest too someday.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 1, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed it. A nice start.
> 
> Yay Joey!
> 
> ...



Hug hey? NONSENSE!


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 1, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha is a good host, IMO.
> ...



I didn't really want to host, COTW. I was giving suggestions....
It'd be nice, but not necessary. I don't think I'm important enough to be a guest, personally.

The reason why CW didn't hit off was because it featured unpopular cubers. CubeCast, however, has people who've had more experience, are older than the CW staff, and have money to spend (so I assume).


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 1, 2010)

How often will it be released?


----------



## Meep (Jul 1, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I thoroughly enjoyed it. A nice start.
> ...



=P If you haven't seen it:






<3Thomvoice


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 1, 2010)

Emails emails folks! Please send in your questions and suggestions~


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 1, 2010)

Very nice start. Looking forward to more


----------



## jiggy (Jul 2, 2010)

I thought it was great! I laughed a lot and I'm looking forward to the next one with Faz!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 2, 2010)

jiggy said:


> I thought it was great! I laughed a lot and I'm looking forward to the next one with Faz!



Awesome


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 2, 2010)

Is this going to be put on itunes?


----------



## jiggy (Jul 2, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> Is this going to be put on itunes?


That would be awesome, I had to go through a proxy to listen to this! (Stupid student digs!)


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jul 2, 2010)

I may be semi-interested in being a guest.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 2, 2010)

Perhaps have 2 guests?
Like, one famous cuber accompanied with some noob? (but not too nub D:<)

Hrm, teach people Salvia.
And CLS.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 3, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Perhaps have 2 guests?
> Like, one famous cuber accompanied with some noob? (but not too nub D:<)
> 
> Hrm, teach people Salvia.
> And CLS.



4 people is too many D:. I'll think about it.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 3, 2010)

Website should be up soon.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 3, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Website should be up soon.



<3 I'mma listen to every episode because its <3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 3, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps have 2 guests?
> ...


yeah, 3 seemed to work out pretty nicely, but you might as well try more at some point.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 3, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Hrm, teach people Salvia.





Good call. It's still legal where he is.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 3, 2010)

4 is too many people. I've done podcast before and 3 seems to be a good number, as well as 2.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 3, 2010)

Waffle </3

I'm sorry. I just had to.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 3, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> 4 is too many people. I've done podcast before and 3 seems to be a good number, as well as 2.



What was your podcast?



waffle=ijm said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Website should be up soon.
> ...



AWESOME .


----------



## zachtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Hrm, teach people Salvia.
> ...



That would be an interesting podcast to listen to.

..4 people would be worth trying. The discussion seemed a bit empty at times. Kinda dragged, some parts were a bit short. joey didn't seem to be involved much. good ep all-in-all though. fun to listen to. can't wait to hear more.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 3, 2010)

zachtastic said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



It was not as prepared as we wanted it to be. We were also adjusting because it was our first episode. We have a list of things to work on for the next one~ Hopefully every episode will be an improvement from the last. Thanks for the tips. Also, Joey will be on another episode soon enough . I WON'T TELL YA WHEN THOUGH.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 3, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > 4 is too many people. I've done podcast before and 3 seems to be a good number, as well as 2.
> ...




Heheh. It's gone now, but it was called gamerz. Im glad its gone though.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 3, 2010)

I though it was great. The only comments I have on this one where that Kirjava was somewhat hard to hear, Your volume (Andrew) seemed a little overpowering of his volume. If you ever go back into the topic of knowledge of the cube, 4Chan seems to have a good base. Otherwise I thought it was awesome to hear from some of the older active cubers, I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## zachtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> zachtastic said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



No problem. I really think this has a lot of potential, and can be fairly popular .. for a cubing podcast at least.  Talking about theory, method -related stuff (chris tran? full zb? what the?). You guys can do a lot with this.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 3, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> I though it was great. The only comments I have on this one where that Kirjava was somewhat hard to hear, Your volume (Andrew) seemed a little overpowering of his volume. If you ever go back into the topic of knowledge of the cube, 4Chan seems to have a good base. Otherwise I thought it was awesome to hear from some of the older active cubers, I can't wait for the next one!



Thanks for the tips. I fixed the recording issue so that our levels will hopefully be more balanced next time . But I can't guarantee the best quality from thom's mic.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 3, 2010)

Definitely need to get Chris on there, it'd be interesting to hear him talk about ZB. I really enjoyed this though, keep 'em coming.


----------



## Faz (Jul 3, 2010)

Chris Tran's voice <3


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 3, 2010)

Why are people always commenting on everyone else's voices except mine? Is there something wrong with me?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 3, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Definitely need to get Chris on there, it'd be interesting to hear him talk about ZB. I really enjoyed this though, keep 'em coming.



If you want him to discuss something specific about ZB, send me the suggestion/question at [email protected]


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 3, 2010)

Andrew Kang's voice <3


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 3, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> Andrew Kang's voice <3



<<<<<3333333


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 3, 2010)

Is it just audio?
cuz all I'm getting is audio.


----------



## jiggy (Jul 3, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> Is it just audio?
> cuz all I'm getting is audio.


You mean you didn't see the sock puppet animation? Man, that was _sweet_!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 3, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Gurplex2 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just audio?
> ...




yep it was epic puppets. They fought and killed each other


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 4, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Perhaps have 2 guests?
> Like, one famous cuber accompanied with some noob? (but not too nub D:<)
> 
> Hrm, teach people Salvia.
> And CLS.



Am I too nub? D:

You should try 4 people at one point... It might turn out well


----------



## dimwmuni (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome podcast guys.

Do you have a schedule for the episodes though? 
Like one a week or one every two weeks or something?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 4, 2010)

dimwmuni said:


> Awesome podcast guys.
> 
> Do you have a schedule for the episodes though?
> Like one a week or one every two weeks or something?



One every week or two weeks. Just like you said.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 4, 2010)

BigGreen should be on the air fo sho


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jul 4, 2010)

Great job guys! I know you guys don't like the idea of cube (or any puzzle) reviews, but it might be nice to hear one every now and then.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 4, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Great job guys! I know you guys don't like the idea of cube (or any puzzle) reviews, but it might be nice to hear one every now and then.



We will definitely review at least the popular cubes.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 4, 2010)

www.cubecastpodcast.com

LOL spent 20 minutes on this~ It's going to look better in the upcoming days. I just made it quickly so I can just have a place to host it.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 5, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Great job guys! I know you guys don't like the idea of cube (or any puzzle) reviews, but it might be nice to hear one every now and then.



Yeah, I'm going to loan Andrew my GuHong when it arrives so that he can review it.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 5, 2010)

New segment added! Quickfire Questions.

What is QQ you ask? It's a short segment where Thom and I ask each other silly questions in a quick fashion! 

Example: Keep in mind there will be 6 questions per set. I ask 6 first, then Thom asks 6.
Andrew: Thom, constipation or diarrhea? 
Thom: uh UH. Am I wearing fresh trousers? Fresh trousers, constipation.

Very silly, on the spot, FAST, and a lot of fun!

PLEASE SEND YOUR QUESTIONS! Make em silly, but not inappropriate lol. 
Ask Thom: send it to Andrew - [email protected].
Ask Andrew: send it to Thom - [email protected]

And as always, if you have a question for a guest or have a general question, send them to [email protected]

WE NEED YOUR SUPPORT! SEND AS MANY AS YOU WANT!

PLEASE PLEASE SEND US QUESTIONS PLEASE PLEASE~

Also, website: www.cubecastpodcast.com


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 5, 2010)

We're recording with Feliks Wednesday morning (EST) and it should be out by the evening the same day. WHO'S EXCITED?!


----------



## JackJ (Jul 5, 2010)

Me! Is this via skype BTW?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 5, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Me! Is this via skype BTW?



We use skype to record it yes.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 7, 2010)

editing episode 2 right now! expect it later today


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 7, 2010)

Kangaroux~


----------



## Shortey (Jul 7, 2010)

The guest is Fel-eeks Zembdegs right?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 7, 2010)

yep lol. i'm bad with names. and english too.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 7, 2010)

Did you ask Feliks how to pronounce his name? Because really, I'm not sure.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 7, 2010)

Episode 2 out!

Download at the website: http://www.cubecastpodcast.com/blogweb/index.php


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 7, 2010)

yay


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 7, 2010)

Haha, he said not to use that pic of him XD


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 7, 2010)

That was good but I could have done without the *HORRIBLE* music


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 7, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> That was good




Did you listen to it on fastforward or something?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 7, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > That was good
> ...



well actually I didnt get all the way through yet I was just anxious to let everyone know how much I hated the music


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 7, 2010)

the music is pretty bad


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 7, 2010)

my revenge for complaining about the music last episode =)


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 7, 2010)

lol, koreans and dogs. that's like the number one question I get asked (besides "are you chinese?)


----------



## jiggy (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow! That was long! But you guys did really well to talk so naturally for such a long period of time. Also, I don't know what people are chatting about, the music on this show is awesome!

Another fun show, thanks guys! =)


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 7, 2010)

Jesus christ, Andrew. Learn to pronounce names  It's John Tamanas not John Tanamas


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 7, 2010)

Thom's voice= Gnarly


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 7, 2010)

It will only let me paly the first 45 minutes.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 7, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> lol, koreans and dogs. that's like the number one question I get asked (besides "are you chinese?)



no number one question after are you chinese = north or south


----------



## jiggy (Jul 7, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> It will only let me paly the first 45 minutes.


Yeah, mine stopped buffering with about 5 mins to spare the first time. Just refresh the page and let it buffer again.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 7, 2010)

No andrew you have like a asian american accent


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 7, 2010)

jiggy said:


> mr. giggums said:
> 
> 
> > It will only let me paly the first 45 minutes.
> ...



I tried that and I redownloaded it and it's pausing in the same spot.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 7, 2010)

Actually, I must say that I like the ending music.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 7, 2010)

Meep said:


> =P If you haven't seen it:



bumping this post because Andrew needs to watch this


----------



## Johan444 (Jul 7, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > mr. giggums said:
> ...



I've got the same problem, only difference is that it stops earlier for me.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 7, 2010)

I just finished watching it. Long episode was long, but it was awesome.  I lol'd pretty hard at the "goalkeeper skip". 

I'm pretty sure that Harris's parents support him cubing. At competitions his mom is the one who films all of his solves. He was thinking of quitting ~2 years ago iirc, but he didn't and I don't think he's planning to stop anytime soon.

Whoever sent that triangle question was probably excepting you to say "happy triangles" btw.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 7, 2010)

nonono, I made that up. I just like triangles. :3


----------



## flan (Jul 7, 2010)

Annyong! liking the podcast!


----------



## Matt S (Jul 7, 2010)

These episodes are great, and I'm really looking forward to Chris being on the show.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 8, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> nonono, I made that up. I just like triangles. :3



lolwut I thought either Forte or Waffle sent it


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 8, 2010)

Andrew: He's not god 
Thom: Well
lol


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 8, 2010)

Morten said:


> The guest is Fel-eeks Zembdegs right?


Lol, afaik it's Feel-icks Zem-deggs for future reference 



Kirjava said:


> Kangaroux~





Edit: I'll try to listen tonight.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh gosh, that was hilarious. I loved Feliks's voice. I'll try to come up with some questions.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 8, 2010)

My sister ate dog she says it tastes like beef


----------



## Faz (Jul 8, 2010)

ZBFTWnub said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Kangaroux~
> ...



The point is to download it and listen as you are going to the meetup . Don't tell me you don't have an iPod. :fp


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> ZBFTWnub said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



You know how rubbish my internet is.
dl the podcast and sync my iPod in 25 minutes... you gotta be joking 
I thought you were sleeping in until 12 
I need to leave in just under half an hour. And I have to listen to the first one before the second one


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 8, 2010)

lmao "Donovan scores!!!!!"


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 8, 2010)

If you guys are having trouble listening to the podcast. Just download it instead of playing it in the browser. That usually solves the problem.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 8, 2010)

I luve your voices!!! 

Especially Andrew's


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 8, 2010)

Before you record the next one actually, could you check your guests' sound? Feliks sounded really bad.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 8, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Before you record the next one actually, could you check your guests' sound? Feliks sounded really bad.



It wasn't a software problem. It was more of a hardware problem. The only way that guests can improve their sound is to actually invest in a microphone. I believe the only thing Faz had was his notebook mic.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 8, 2010)

no wonder. The sound was horrible for the guest's sounds...


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 8, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> My sister ate dog she says it tastes like beef



>My face.







You have no idea how disgusted I am. 
That's barbaric, no wonder people have that stereotype about asians.

Yes, I mad.

I loev dogs. ;___;





HOW CAN YOU HARM SOMETHING SO CUTE.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 8, 2010)

I also hate it when people say asians eat dogs D:
I was like " lolwut? srs? Dogs are the best. " then they say "then why do you eat it?" like i'm the whole asian population...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 8, 2010)

The only good part about it is.... EVERYTHING!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 8, 2010)

I like how the podcast has all the asians defending themselves about eating dogs lol.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 8, 2010)

goal keeper skip


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 8, 2010)

Btw, music was purposely bad. Next week will have better.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 8, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> If you guys are having trouble listening to the podcast. Just download it instead of playing it in the browser. That usually solves the problem.



That's what I did and it still won't work.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 8, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > If you guys are having trouble listening to the podcast. Just download it instead of playing it in the browser. That usually solves the problem.
> ...



Maybe it's your media player. Have you tried using other players?


----------



## Edward (Jul 8, 2010)

Fehlix 

Epic stuff dude.
Can't wait for next episode
(CHRIS IS IN MAI STATE WUT NOW :I)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 8, 2010)

Edward said:


> Fehlix



Feet-licks


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 8, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> mr. giggums said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...



appearently 5th times the charm, it's working now. Nice episode can't wait for the next one.


----------



## joey (Jul 8, 2010)

Just want to point out it was me who came up with "goalkeeper skip".


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh, this cereal is like Andrew's voice.


Spoiler


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 8, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Oh, this cereal is like Andrew's voice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I don't understand.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 8, 2010)

Another good episode.  A very strong start.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 8, 2010)

Lol, you mentioned noone compliments your voice. (x


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 8, 2010)

4Chan said:


> iChanZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > My sister ate dog she says it tastes like beef
> ...



she didn't know


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 8, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Another good episode.  A very strong start.



Thanks I appreciate it . Thom and I put in a lot of work to get things as good as it can get. 



4Chan said:


> Lol, you mentioned noone compliments your voice. (x



lmao. i guess girls cerealgasming at my voice is nice, right?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 8, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Btw, music was purposely bad. Next week will have better.



...I liked it.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 8, 2010)

Podcast was great guys, I enjoyed listening very much! The one hour length was fine, I was interested and listening the whole time! Quick fire questions were very funny, and definitely worth continuing! Very neat to hear faz talk about being awesome, and I love how he is so laid back about it! It's like he just does what he does, and the result is craziness!

Thanks so much guys for doing this podcast, it's very fun to listen to! I lol'd irl at "goalkeeper skip", and the show as a whole had me smiling and laughing more than once! 

Chris


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 8, 2010)

need I say that this episode was orgasmic.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 8, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Podcast was great guys, I enjoyed listening very much! The one hour length was fine, I was interested and listening the whole time! Quick fire questions were very funny, and definitely worth continuing! Very neat to hear faz talk about being awesome, and I love how he is so laid back about it! It's like he just does what he does, and the result is craziness!
> 
> Thanks so much guys for doing this podcast, it's very fun to listen to! I lol'd irl at "goalkeeper skip", and the show as a whole had me smiling and laughing more than once!
> 
> Chris



You best be prepared for episode 3 chris!


----------



## Innocence (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd love to hear this, but the download is STILL stopping for me at random intervals between 2 and 10 megabytes. On both Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 8, 2010)

Innocence said:


> I'd love to hear this, but the download is STILL stopping for me at random intervals between 2 and 10 megabytes. On both Chrome and Firefox.



Oh really? That's odd. Try opera? lol. I don't know what to say.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 8, 2010)

4Chan said:


> iChanZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > My sister ate dog she says it tastes like beef
> ...



Stop being so ethnocentric. I'm sure there are Hindus that are appalled that you eat beef, or Muslims who are disgusted by people who eat pork. Have some perspective.


----------



## EVH (Jul 8, 2010)

Try the Newgrounds audio portal, the music is free and as long as you credit the artist they do not care.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 8, 2010)

EVH said:


> Try the Newgrounds audio portal, the music is free and as long as you credit the artist they do not care.



I'm taking a look.


----------



## Innocence (Jul 8, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to hear this, but the download is STILL stopping for me at random intervals between 2 and 10 megabytes. On both Chrome and Firefox.
> ...



It seems that DAP handles the download better, probably by remembering how big the file is SUPPOSED to be. So if anyone else has problems, try download accelerator plus. It's free and stuff, and doesn't really accelerate anything, but is a good download manager anyway.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 8, 2010)

I would eat any meat, as long as it's tasty and not dangerous. What's so wrong about eating dogs? They are basically just wolves bred to look funny and kiss your ass.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice ep guys, i enjoyed how it was longer than the first one. Cant wait for some more.

<3 Emily


----------



## jiggy (Jul 8, 2010)

4Chan said:


> HOW CAN YOU HARM SOMETHING SO CUTE.





Spoiler




















Thinking of going veggie? Oh, no, wait...


Spoiler


----------



## Dene (Jul 8, 2010)

Moar death metal.


----------



## Sin-H (Jul 8, 2010)

great great great! I can't wait for moar.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 9, 2010)

Jolly good show!

Looking forward to the next one


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 9, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Thinking of going veggie? Oh, no, wait...
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I want to bite it's head off


----------



## teller (Jul 9, 2010)

VERY good stuff, guys. I don't know if you edit a whole bunch out or what, but the pacing is very good and there really weren't any dead spots. I like the focus and scope--current events and opinions. Not spending half an hour reviewing a cube is exactly correct! Thank you!

I surprisingly find I like Thom's persona. Sort of like speedcubing's own Simon Cowell. Thankfully he didn't try to tell the world champion how to cube.

Vuvuzelas and goal-keeper skip was LOL.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 9, 2010)

This show. It's awesome.



teller said:


> I surprisingly find I like Thom's persona. Sort of like speedcubing's own Simon Cowell.


YES.
Though Thom is capable of being nice. Thom > Simon.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 9, 2010)

Both episodes were excellent, keep it up. I've got quite a few QQ to send in, so be ready.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 9, 2010)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Both episodes were excellent, keep it up. I've got quite a few QQ to send in, so be ready.



Awesome


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 9, 2010)

I am thinking of doing a livestream at US 2010. It would be 30-60 minutes a day for 3 days. It will be VIDEO and probably have live chat with viewers. We can have special interviews and answer your questions and etc.

Yes? No?


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 9, 2010)

Jolly good stuff!
BTW Andrew, I think your voice lovely.


----------



## joey (Jul 9, 2010)

teller said:


> Thankfully he didn't try to tell the world champion how to cube.
> 
> Vuvuzelas and goal-keeper skip was LOL.


World Record holder, not world champion 


CREDIT TO JOEY AMAZING GOULY FOR THE GOALKEEPER SKIP JOKE.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 9, 2010)

I love the podcast so much guys! Thank you! Would it be possible to put the podcast into the itunes store? I think it's free to do so.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes said:


> I love the podcast so much guys! Thank you! Would it be possible to put the podcast into the itunes store? I think it's free to do so.



Didn't Andrew say in this podcast that putting the podcast in the iTunes wasn't possible because he used copyrighted music?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes. I posted the comment before listening to episode 2 

Also, I laughed when Faz said: Don't go for any other crosses when you are not colorneutral... In one competition (Essen Open 2009) I had a cross skip on orange at onehanded. So I went for it and got just a normal avg time  But at OH it's easier to keep the lookahead with another color.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 9, 2010)

Great show! I thoroughly enjoyed listening to it!

Hope you can keep it going for a long time.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 9, 2010)

New update! Check the website~
http://www.cubecastpodcast.com/blogweb/index.php


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 9, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I am thinking of doing a livestream at US 2010. It would be 30-60 minutes a day for 3 days. It will be VIDEO and probably have live chat with viewers. We can have special interviews and answer your questions and etc.
> 
> Yes? No?



Who'd be the co-host?


----------



## joey (Jul 9, 2010)

Me


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 9, 2010)

Definitely yes.


----------



## jiggy (Jul 9, 2010)

I imagine with the time difference, I won't be able to watch/listen. If you host it on the website, though, I would definitely be interested in it!

(Also, I love how Joey has become the unofficial third host to the show! XD )


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 10, 2010)

jiggy said:


> I imagine with the time difference, I won't be able to watch/listen. If you host it on the website, though, I would definitely be interested in it!
> 
> (Also, I love how Joey has become the unofficial third host to the show! XD )



Joey was kinda chosen as an unofficial 3rd host even before the first episode. 

And we plan to release the 3 part podcast after the competition.


----------



## teller (Jul 12, 2010)

joey said:


> teller said:
> 
> 
> > Thankfully he didn't try to tell the world champion how to cube.
> ...







Uh...LOL...you sure about that? Check in next year and we'll see...


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 12, 2010)

Definitely yes.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jul 12, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> <3 Emily



EMILY IS GOING TO JUDGE ME!!!!!1111!!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 13, 2010)

Episode 3 should be a great one . Can't wait to record!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 13, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I am thinking of doing a livestream at US 2010. It would be 30-60 minutes a day for 3 days. It will be VIDEO and probably have live chat with viewers. We can have special interviews and answer your questions and etc.
> 
> Yes? No?



Yes.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 13, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking of doing a livestream at US 2010. It would be 30-60 minutes a day for 3 days. It will be VIDEO and probably have live chat with viewers. We can have special interviews and answer your questions and etc.
> ...



+1


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 15, 2010)

Holy eff folks. Episode 3 is going to be awesome!!!!!!


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 15, 2010)

Ooh, have you already recorded it? o:


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 15, 2010)

When is it going to be released?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 15, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Ooh, have you already recorded it? o:



It's going to be recorded and released saturday lol.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 15, 2010)

Ah! Awesome.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 15, 2010)

i make money donation to ccw i can haz awsome status nao?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 15, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> i make money donation to ccw i can haz awsome status nao?



I sent you an email.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 15, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > i make money donation to ccw i can haz awsome status nao?
> ...


That's a pretty cool prize.
I want an email! 

anyway, a USNats CubeCast would be awesome - I'm sure you'd find tons willing to participate.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...


 
it was pretty sweet. I was emailed by the great kang :O
xD

i might just have to make a donation of 10 dollars from now on when i get paid. Cuz 10 dorrars isnt thattt much.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 15, 2010)

Tshirts are out.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 15, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Tshirts are out.


Boss. Selling at Nats?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 15, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Tshirts are out.
> ...



It depends on how many people buy it now. If a lot buy it now, I will buy extra for nationals.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 15, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...


Can I pay for it (paypal) and just request you to bring it to Nats rather than shipping?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 15, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Yes


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 15, 2010)

Yuck. Black.


----------



## Edward (Jul 15, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Yuck. Black.



Yuck ur faec, these are awesome.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 15, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Yuck. Black.



Racist!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 15, 2010)

BUY THEM NOW YOU FOOLS!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 15, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> BUY THEM NOW YOU FOOLS!




Did. 

"eChecks usually take 3-5 business days to process (estimated: 7/20/2010-7/22/2010). We advise merchants not to ship items until they receive payment."

Just, yeah, bring it to Nats.


----------



## Bounb (Jul 15, 2010)

You guys need to set up an rss feed for the podcast and submit it to the iTunes podcast directory


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 17, 2010)

lol i got 250th post of this thread. 

SEXY


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 17, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> lol i got 250th post of this thread.
> 
> SEXY



k.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 17, 2010)

Edward said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Yuck. Black.
> ...



Shut up. I don't like the colour black.


----------



## Edward (Jul 17, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



You shut up. No one cares what you don't like.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 17, 2010)

Edward said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



YOU SHUT UP BECAUSE I TOLD YOU TO D:<


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 17, 2010)

WOAH, let's stop with the hate now~


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah, don't jack their thread.
Instead, anticipate!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 17, 2010)

Episode 3 is going to be an hour and 40 minutes long and will be uploaded by around 7-8pm EST today.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 17, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Episode 3 is going to be an hour and 40 minutes long


This almost made my day. 100 MINUTES OF CUBECAST GOODNESS.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 17, 2010)

Delicious. Can't wait.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 17, 2010)

Magically delicious.


----------



## joey (Jul 17, 2010)

Sad I wasn't there to participate.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 17, 2010)

I love longer podcasts. EPIC!


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm honestly quite exited. Can't wait to hear what Chris has to say about BLD and whatnot.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 17, 2010)

AKang needs moar fasts when it comes to editing.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 17, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> AKang needs moar fasts when it comes to editing.



You obviously have no idea how long it takes to compress and trim down 2 hours of audio from multiple tracks .


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 17, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > AKang needs moar fasts when it comes to editing.
> ...


nope.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 17, 2010)

Neither do I, which is the way I like it


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 18, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Episode 3 is going to be an hour and 40 minutes long and will be uploaded by around 7-8pm EST today.



It is now 8:01 EST


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 18, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Episode 3 is going to be an hour and 40 minutes long and will be uploaded by around 7-8pm EST today.
> ...



why u so srs?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 18, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Episode 3 is going to be an hour and 40 minutes long and will be uploaded by around 7-8pm EST today.
> ...


He's almost done
<AndrewKang> omg
<AndrewKang> i'm now editing the QQs
<AndrewKang> so i'm almost done


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 18, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...



I hope so. Modding cubes right now. Could seriously use some entertainment.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 18, 2010)

Should be up in 10 minutes.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 18, 2010)

Woooooooot! Can't wait.

Edit: congrats on post 333


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 18, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Episode 3 is going to be an hour and 40 minutes long and will be uploaded by around 7-8pm EST today.



yes. I usually listen to the podcasts helping me go to sleep, , i suck a sleeping
BTW: these are very high quality casts and they are the best thing that has happened since squidward tennisballs


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 18, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Should be up in 10 minutes.



the world is ending. IT IS NOT UP


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 18, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Should be up in 10 minutes.
> ...



Seriously calm down. It's not THAT important.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 18, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...



it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 18, 2010)

Ugh, it is uploading slowly.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 18, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Ugh, it is uploading slowly.


Heh. People need to calm down. 2min of waiting isn't gonna make them esplode.
I almost suggested that you make a new thread, like this one,
but link rickroll or something, and be all "LOL IT WILL BE UPLOADED LATER!"


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jul 18, 2010)

If I am not mentioned in this episode I will not be happy.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 18, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, it is uploading slowly.
> ...



Speek fo' yoself


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 18, 2010)

almost out folks. stupid uploading sucking...


----------



## Matt S (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the work you're putting into these. It's good stuff.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 18, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> almost out folks. stupid uploading sucking...



Are you on dial up or something?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 18, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > almost out folks. stupid uploading sucking...
> ...



a lot of stupid difficulties that don't have to do with me. my web host is acting up in gay ways today for some reason.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 18, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...



It was homosexual?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 18, 2010)

Homosexual web hosts? :O

Seriously, I keep looking at the title of the topic and thinking it says cube cast episode 3.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 18, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > JeffDelucia said:
> ...



It tried to grab his...nevermind.


----------



## Weston (Jul 18, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > JeffDelucia said:
> ...


Yep. Thats what he just said.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 18, 2010)

It is out! Sorry for the delays!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 18, 2010)

Http://www.cubecastpodcast.com/blogweb/uploads/CubeCastEpisode3-ChrisHardwick.mp3

It's out


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 18, 2010)

Weston said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...




OKay making sure we are on the right track.


----------



## Weston (Jul 18, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > dabmasta said:
> ...


Communication is key to a good relationship. [/off topic]
[on topic]
YAY!


----------



## Dene (Jul 18, 2010)

lmao at all the people who are extremely impatient.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 18, 2010)

Wait... what delay?:fp


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 18, 2010)

WOOT I GOT MENTIONED

THOM <333333333333333


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 18, 2010)

the link is dead


----------



## freshcuber (May 9, 2011)

Not sure if anyone knows of this but this game gets a :tu

http://www.addictinggames.com/space-is-key-game.html


Oops I didn't notice this was the wrong Cubecast thread. I just searched it and then used the link from the wiki.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 9, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Not sure if anyone knows of this but this game gets a :tu
> 
> http://www.addictinggames.com/space-is-key-game.html
> 
> ...


 If you realized it was the wrong cubecast thread, why did you submit the post?


----------



## EricReese (May 9, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> If you realized it was the wrong cubecast thread, why did you submit the post?


 
It was probably edited in. If you edit your post within like a minute or two of you posting it doesn't display that you edited it


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 9, 2011)

EricReese said:


> It was probably edited in. If you edit your post within like a minute or two of you posting it doesn't display that you edited it


 
But... why wouldn't he just delete it?


----------



## EricReese (May 9, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> But... why wouldn't he just delete it?


 
Maybe he doesn't know how. I wouldn't know


----------



## IamWEB (May 9, 2011)

When you go to edit a post, there's a 'Delete' option: "[Save] [Go Advanced] [Delete] [Cancel]."
That's the quick edit version.


----------

